# Texas EMS



## fast65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Alright, this is a very broad question, but I just want a little bit of insight.

Recently a buddy of mine has been promoted with his company and is transferring to Texas, he's trying to get me to move with him. Now, things at my company aren't the greatest, and so I'm considering a change of pace. 

Can anybody tell me which systems to stay away from in Texas, and which areas would be the most preferable. I realize I won't find a place like Oregon, but something with a forested area or mountainous region would be nice. 

What is more prevalent down there? FD based? Third party? County run?

Again, I know this is very broad, but I'm trying to find a good starting point to form more questions around. Thanks all.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Mar 14, 2013)

...


----------



## Wheel (Mar 14, 2013)

Any idea what part of Texas?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Any idea what part of Texas?



Right now, I'm thinking around Austin


----------



## Wheel (Mar 14, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Right now, I'm thinking around Austin



Williamson county is hiring, I think. From what I hear they're outstanding. Then I guess look into Austin/Travis county. Anything more specific will have to come from someone more familiar with the area. Good luck. I love Texas. Maybe I'll make it back some day.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Williamson county is hiring, I think. From what I hear they're outstanding. Then I guess look into Austin/Travis county. Anything more specific will have to come from someone more familiar with the area. Good luck. I love Texas. Maybe I'll make it back some day.




Yeah, I heard about Williamson, I definitely like what I'm reading about them. I'll check out Austin-Travis as well, thank you.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 15, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Yeah, I heard about Williamson, I definitely like what I'm reading about them. I'll check out Austin-Travis as well, thank you.



There has been a lot of talk about both here. A search should pull up some valuable info. I've done a bit of looking into moving to Texas. Due to the fiancé's job search it looks like I may be trying to head to orlando, aka the place where there are no medic jobs...at all.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 15, 2013)

Oklahoma is basically Texas.
Dont bother with anything in West Texas that isnt El Paso (fire based transporting, good department) / Private Contractor on Fort Bliss. Fort Stockton runs a well paid third service. Amarillo is AMR. Lubbock is UMC, a hospital-based service for Texas Tech. Wichita Falls and Arlington are AMR. Fort Worth is MedStar. San Antonio, Dallas and Houston are fire based. Lots of privates and third services around there. A few big privates out there are Acadian, ETMC, Champion, Guardian and a few others. Abilene is a private. San Angelo is fire based. Ardmore OK is a nonprofit private.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Yeah, I heard about Williamson, I definitely like what I'm reading about them. I'll check out Austin-Travis as well, thank you.



ATCEMS would be rad but from what I understand you have to be hired as an EMT then promote from within when a Medic spot opens up since they did all their restructuring. 

No offense to the EMTs on here, but I've worked too long and too hard to work as a Basic. 

Still think the fast65 and Robb truck would be the dynamic duo.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 15, 2013)

same here. im hoping EMSA goes county myself.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> ATCEMS would be rad but from what I understand you have to be hired as an EMT then promote from within when a Medic spot opens up since they did all their restructuring.
> 
> No offense to the EMTs on here, but I've worked too long and too hard to work as a Basic.
> 
> Still think the fast65 and Robb truck would be the dynamic duo.



No, I hear ya man, I would have a hard time operating as a basic after working as a medic. 

Haha, I know, that's probably something we should pursue more thoroughly 

Thanks for the info so far everyone!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 15, 2013)

I think Williamson Co is taking applications right now. If you get hired, I'll be the first down here to buy you a beer   I'd personally stay away from ATc until they figure out what the heck they're doing. There's even more talk now about them merging with AFD.

The Austin/Roundrock area is one of my favorite areas in Texas. Very active outdoor and social scene. If you're familiar with Denver, Austin has a similar feel (minus the mountains...)


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well now I really like what I'm hearing...I think I'll be applying for Wilco


----------



## j80 (Mar 27, 2013)

Stay away from Guardian. Shady management and it is only time before the feds catch up with them


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 27, 2013)

j80 said:


> Stay away from Guardian. Shady management and it is only time before the feds catch up with them



Interesting....got info to back up your accusations?


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2013)

Williamson County is currently accepting apps, the application period closes on May 1st.


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

Robb said:


> ATCEMS would be rad but from what I understand you have to be hired as an EMT then promote from within when a Medic spot opens up since they did all their restructuring.
> 
> No offense to the EMTs on here, but I've worked too long and too hard to work as a Basic.
> 
> Still think the fast65 and Robb truck would be the dynamic duo.



The good thing is that you get your foot in the door. I've Been a Medic for 12 years but I'm really considering ATCEMS. Can't beat working for a County Agency versus private. I currently work in SoCal and this area is deseased with shady low paying companies. And a few that offer gurney jockey services to the Fire depts AKA 911 companies


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> The good thing is that you get your foot in the door. I've Been a Medic for 12 years but I'm really considering ATCEMS. Can't beat working for a County Agency versus private. I currently work in SoCal and this area is deseased with shady low paying companies. And a few that offer gurney jockey services to the Fire depts AKA 911 companies



The good thing about Texas, is that county and city EMS services are not uncommon, including all paramedic or agencies who DON'T require you to promote up to your cert level.


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> The good thing about Texas, is that county and city EMS services are not uncommon, including all paramedic or agencies who DON'T require you to promote up to your cert level.



I can see that... I'm considering Austin area. It seems like Texas is where its at if your a Paramedic. What good Agencies are in the area . I will be out there for ATCEMS test very soon here ...I just applied for AMR in Austin. What's Average pay for Companies in the area for Medics and do they compensate you for experience. Also I just spoke to Texas EMS and I just have to retake NREMT written again since I let it lapse ...also since I don't have a Degree I'm not considered Licensed I will be Certified although that has no relevance to scope. Can anyone elaborate on that I'm a little confused ...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> I can see that... I'm considering Austin area. It seems like Texas is where its at if your a Paramedic. What good Agencies are in the area . I will be out there for ATCEMS test very soon here ...I just applied for AMR in Austin. What's Average pay for Companies in the area for Medics and do they compensate you for experience. Also I just spoke to Texas EMS and I just have to retake NREMT written again since I let it lapse ...also since I don't have a Degree I'm not considered Licensed I will be Certified although that has no relevance to scope. Can anyone elaborate on that I'm a little confused ...


Near Austin? Williamson County EMS. Acadian isn't bad either, for all that they're a private company. 
No idea on pay in that area, but even if it was the same salary you're making in CA, you'd get a pay raise since there's no income tax from the state coming out of your paycheck, just federal. 
Licensed is just a way TX differentiates the medics who want to pay a little more and have a degree. In all EMS jobs in TX that I've seen, LPs and EMT-Ps are paid the same amount.


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Near Austin? Williamson County EMS. Acadian isn't bad either, for all that they're a private company.
> No idea on pay in that area, but even if it was the same salary you're making in CA, you'd get a pay raise since there's no income tax from the state coming out of your paycheck, just federal.
> Licensed is just a way TX differentiates the medics who want to pay a little more and have a degree. In all EMS jobs in TX that I've seen, LPs and EMT-Ps are paid the same amount.



Thanks for the info...


----------



## TRSpeed (May 24, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> The good thing is that you get your foot in the door. I've Been a Medic for 12 years but I'm really considering ATCEMS. Can't beat working for a County Agency versus private. I currently work in SoCal and this area is deseased with shady low paying companies. And a few that offer gurney jockey services to the Fire depts AKA 911 companies



Dude you know you can work at Hall right? Not a gurney jockey, bls fire, priority dispatch, beautiful stations and rigs, pay etc... there is tons of info on it just research


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Dude you know you can work at Hall right? Not a gurney jockey, bls fire, priority dispatch, beautiful stations and rigs, pay etc... there is tons of info on it just research



I've met a lot of their EMTs and Paramedics and they have all consistently said the same good things about their employment there... In fact its very common to see a more older and  experienced crowd as well in addition to the younger guys...from the outside looking in I think it seems like one of the best companies and yeah your right the units and crews look squared away. It must be a good place when you see employee longevity. Only reason its not an option for me is that you have to work on a 12 hour shift down in Bakersfield area for about 6 months that's about a 3 hour drive for me..I'm completely out of options here in the SoCal I can't go back to school I don't live at home...so I'm hoping this ATCEMS works out but who knows how many EMTs are gonna show up...since I think EMTs can apply as well


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> I've met a lot of their EMTs and Paramedics and they have all consistently said the same good things about their employment there... In fact its very common to see a more older and  experienced crowd as well in addition to the younger guys...from the outside looking in I think it seems like one of the best companies and yeah your right the units and crews look squared away. It must be a good place when you see employee longevity. Only reason its not an option for me is that you have to work on a 12 hour shift down in Bakersfield area for about 6 months that's about a 3 hour drive for me..I'm completely out of options here in the SoCal I can't go back to school I don't live at home...so I'm hoping this ATCEMS works out but who knows how many EMTs are gonna show up...since I think EMTs can apply as well



If its anything like the fire Depts here and ive only applied twice in 12 years its probably gonna be thousands of cool dudes trying get a shot at the title of hero


----------



## TRSpeed (May 24, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> I've met a lot of their EMTs and Paramedics and they have all consistently said the same good things about their employment there... In fact its very common to see a more older and  experienced crowd as well in addition to the younger guys...from the outside looking in I think it seems like one of the best companies and yeah your right the units and crews look squared away. It must be a good place when you see employee longevity. Only reason its not an option for me is that you have to work on a 12 hour shift down in Bakersfield area for about 6 months that's about a 3 hour drive for me..I'm completely out of options here in the SoCal I can't go back to school I don't live at home...so I'm hoping this ATCEMS works out but who knows how many EMTs are gonna show up...since I think EMTs can apply as well


 
Do Wht many do. Just room with other employees from LA, oc, ie
Like myself . Until a 48 open that you like whicy is every bid. 8 days off every 10th day. We have people from San Fran, temecula, OC, tons from LA, and IE. If we work bako we just room together. Then go home on the days off.


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Do Wht many do. Just room with other employees from LA, oc, ie
> Like myself . Until a 48 open that you like whicy is every bid. 8 days off every 10th day. We have people from San Fran, temecula, OC, tons from LA, and IE. If we work bako we just room together. Then go home on the days off.



Hey thanks for the advice I'm definitely gonna look into it


----------



## TRSpeed (May 24, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> Hey thanks for the advice I'm definitely gonna look into it



Pm me for any questions. They do pay for exp


----------



## RocketMedic (May 26, 2014)

If you want a different flavor of AMR, EMSA is hiring in Tulsa and OKC.


----------



## RMTMedic (Nov 9, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> I can see that... I'm considering Austin area. It seems like Texas is where its at if your a Paramedic. What good Agencies are in the area . I will be out there for ATCEMS test very soon here ...I just applied for AMR in Austin. What's Average pay for Companies in the area for Medics and do they compensate you for experience. Also I just spoke to Texas EMS and I just have to retake NREMT written again since I let it lapse ...also since I don't have a Degree I'm not considered Licensed I will be Certified although that has no relevance to scope. Can anyone elaborate on that I'm a little confused ...


Not a bit of difference in what you can do according to the state.  Maybe pay depending on the department and you get Licensed Paramedic on your patch. Woopie!!!


----------

